# Vai trò quan trọng của việc cho bé ăn dặm



## Thanh Thư (22/1/22)

Khi bé được 4-6 tháng tuổi là lúc mẹ bắt đầu nên cho bé ăn dặm.

Giai đoạn này hệ tiêu hóa và các chức năng cơ thể của bé lúc này đã tương đối hoàn thiện nên mẹ có thể tập cho bé ăn dặm dần
Hơn thế nữa đây là thời điểm bé bắt đầu vận động nhiều hơn như lẫy, lật, trườn, bò...và phát triển cơ thể nhanh hơn. Vì vậy nhu cầu về dinh dưỡng và năng lượng tăng cao và dinh dưỡng từ sữa mẹ là không đủ để bé phát triển vì lúc này sữa mẹ đã bắt đầu loãng và ít dần nên cần bổ sung cho bé bằng cách cho bé ăn dặm.

Vậy nên việc ăn dặm rất quan trọng đối với các bé. Nếu không đảm bảo đủ bữa ăn dặm hoặc ăn dặm không đúng cách, thiếu chất sẽ dẫn đến bé còi cọc, phát triển chậm và ảnh hưởng lớn đến các giai đoạn sau này.
Mời các mẹ xem thêm: Cho bé ăn dặm đúng cách và chọn loại bột ăn dặm tốt cho bé!
Nguồn sưa tầm: suatotnhat.com


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (23/1/22)

* Học online nhưng con toàn chơi game - phải làm sao*
 Covid quay trở lại đúng năm học mới, trẻ phải bắt đầu năm học mới với chương trình học online thay vì đến trường học.
Thế nhưng vì bố mẹ đi làm cả ngày, con học online không ai giám sát. Rất nhiều con không học mà chỉ chơi game hay vào những trang web linh tinh không thể kiểm soát trong giờ học 
 Bố mẹ chưa biết làm thế nào để bảo vệ và giám sát con???
*>>> Hãy để PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN #VAPU đồng hành cùng bố mẹ, với các tính năng:*
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
Lúc ở nhà bố mẹ có thể mở những web đã chặn phục vụ cho bản thân, khi đi làm thì cài chế độ khoá web, khoá game. Hàng ngày bố mẹ đi làm vẫn có thể biết từng phút con vào máy tính làm gì dễ dàng.
 Tiện lợi số 1 phải không bố mẹ 
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
——
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website:Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (23/1/22)

SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, WEB Đen THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
—
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
 ✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
 ✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
 ✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
 ✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
 ✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
>>> VAPU cam kết:  Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !  Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !  Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. Đội kĩ thuật VAPU sẽ trực tiếp cài đặt và tư vấn cho Quý khách.
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

